# Leg clicking?



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Am taking Dillon to the vets tomorrow afternoon cause recently i have noticed one of his back legs is clicking when he walks or just moves the leg.
I am obviously worried it could be the start of LP or a meniscal click which i have been reading about online.
When he had his fall, or should i say when he leapt from my arms he got the all clear, and the vet checked all his legs and moved them about and said he was fine, so surely after all that time it wouldnt be related?
Could be though, you just never know.
Anyway am not taking any chances.
He isnt in any pain and is still playing around like mad with Darla, but i just want the vet to take a look.

I did read on here in an old post that some said could be a growing thing too? am so hoping it is that.
I also hope my vet doesnt imediately jump to oh he needs surgery right away,when it might not be needed. 
I also want to have him neutered as soon as possible.
Of course i will do it if he needs it, but sometimes they just rush you into stuff you know?
My vet is good mind you and i do trust him.

He is insured anyway thankfully.
It's just the thought of putting the wee boy through 2 surgeries that worries me.

He is also a big girls blouse at the vets and acts like they are trying to murder him! lol
Darla and Daisy just stand there and say nout, and Dillon makes a song and dance at the slightest touch from the vet. haha!!
Typical guy right? lol

All 3 of mine are on glucosamine tabs, half each every day and they get a squirt of salmon oil too, so hopefully that has been helping a bit.

Any of you experienced this with your wee ones?

Wish us luck.
Am worried as i always am about any vet visit like this, cause its my wee baby. xxx


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Clicking as in you can hear it clicking or feel it clicking? Clicking can be a sign of arthritis or other types of joint damage. Zoey's legs have always 'clicked' but you have to feel them to fell it, she's had arthritis since she was about one due to poorly structured legs. I hope everything goes well at the vet.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I can actually hear the click.
It does it when i touch or move it, but i dont like to mess with it so just going to see what the vet says.
Hearing it is worse though right?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Terri, Matilda did this when she was a pup! I was SO sure she had LP...took her to the vet and they assured me she was fine & would probably grow out of it. And she did!! I'm not sure I noticed it so much when she was walking as when I would move it & make it "click". Really creeped me out!! But it no longer does it thank goodness...so hers was totally a growing thing. 

Good luck at the vet--be sure to let us know what they say!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck with Dillon tomorrow, hun. No idea on the clicking, hopefully it's just something simple like growing pains. I'll be thinking good thoughts for you guys. Let us know how it goes. xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

MChis said:


> Terri, Matilda did this when she was a pup! I was SO sure she had LP...took her to the vet and they assured me she was fine & would probably grow out of it. And she did!! I'm not sure I noticed it so much when she was walking as when I would move it & make it "click". Really creeped me out!! But it no longer does it thank goodness...so hers was totally a growing thing.
> 
> Good luck at the vet--be sure to let us know what they say!


Thanks Heather.
His leg clicks whenever he moves, but i really hope it is just growing. xxx



foggy said:


> Good luck with Dillon tomorrow, hun. No idea on the clicking, hopefully it's just something simple like growing pains. I'll be thinking good thoughts for you guys. Let us know how it goes. xx


Thanks Paula.
Will defo let you all know what the vet says. xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg this place is too much stress for me I feel proper attached to some of your guys can't cope!!!

I'm sure it's nothing terri but up his glucosamine dose I'm gonna start giving lotus half a tablet daisy has a whole one!!

This is so stressful I took daisy to the vet 3 times and now she has a loose knee cap which isn't lp but I'm so paranoid!!!!!

If u were nearer I'd get my uncle to make u some stairs too arggh poor Dillon

Tell him his adoptive sister lotus send loys of licks and don't scream just shake or do a daisy and sit on your mums head!! Let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## mrfiero (Sep 23, 2010)

Our Hazel developed "clicking" sounds in several joints at the age of about 12 weeks. I too was concerned. Every time she stopped then moved, you could hear a click. This lasted for about 2 weeks. The vet said that it was more than likely due to her rapid growth rate. At 16 weeks we no longer hear the clicking.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope he's ok at the vets,keep us updated. Good luck


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Omg this place is too much stress for me I feel proper attached to some of your guys can't cope!!!
> 
> I'm sure it's nothing terri but up his glucosamine dose I'm gonna start giving lotus half a tablet daisy has a whole one!!
> 
> ...


Awww thanks Sarah, i feel the same about your wee ones and a load on here too!
I think i might up his dosage of the glucosamine to a full tablet a day you know.
There is a place in my old town that does pet steps, but they never had them in when i called, will try again, if not will get on ebay.
Been thinking about getting some for a while, and Dillon is def the wee jumper in this house. lol
It really is a worry.
Hope Daisy's doesnt get any worse too. xxxx





mrfiero said:


> Our Hazel developed "clicking" sounds in several joints at the age of about 12 weeks. I too was concerned. Every time she stopped then moved, you could hear a click. This lasted for about 2 weeks. The vet said that it was more than likely due to her rapid growth rate. At 16 weeks we no longer hear the clicking.


Thanks, that gives me hope.
Dillon did grow rather quick from day one so hopefully it is the same for him. xx



michele said:


> Hope he's ok at the vets,keep us updated. Good luck


Thanks Michele.
We go at 2.20pm, am nervous just thinking about it! xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lotus is the same she will jump everywhere I always grab her shes always walking on her back legs too!! Nightmare child


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i know Sarah, they do make us worry dont they? the wee stinkers!! x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just wanted to send best wishes to you guys.  Hope you get positive news at Dillon's vet visit.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks T.

Well we did get a positive outcome...phew!!! 
The vet couldnt get his leg to click at first typical eh, but if i picked him up off the table and he moves his legs himself it clicked a few times.
The vet said it is def not LP.
He says it is a ligament and should heal itself.
He says it's a bit like when we need to crack our knuckles? ha!
Anyway i showed him the glucosamine tablets i give my 3 and he said they are fine but to be careful and only give half cause it could cause diabetes to give too much...hmmm.
I mentioned the salmon oil i give too and he said he hadnt heard of it? lol but that is good too or cod liver oil.
So i will just keep doing what i am doing.

Anyway i also spoke to him about Dillon's ear as he still holds his head to the side and the drops didnt do much.
He gave him an anti inflamatary injection, which of course Dillon screamed at, the wee soul!
He also gave me some stronger antibiotics to give for a longer period of time.
He had a look and said there is no discharge in the ears so that is good.

Am very relieved that the leg thing isnt something serious anyway.

Thanks for all the well wishes. xxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So glad you got good news Terri!! Phew!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad for you!!! WTF glucosamine causes diabetes :/ um how?? Salmon oil is great for joint support and mobility keep doing what you're doing

Dillon you're a wuss


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Great to hear, Terri! I know you are very relieved!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good news,glad he's ok


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks ladies.

Ha! I know Sarah, but he said something about the fact you are adding more glucose to the system?
I will need to read the label again, cause am sure loads ofpeople wouldnt use it and swear by it if it was bad.
He is kinda old fashioned my vet though.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri im sorry only seeing this now, glad reverything went ok,


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

No worries Amanda, all is well in the Wylie house thank goodness! xxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So happy you got good new, Terri! I know it's a load off your mind!  xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Paula, it really is!! xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What wonderful news Terri!! I'm so happy!! What great news, I'm so relieved. YAY!!!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes I heard too that when pups they can
do this as they havent put on enough
weight to keep their joint stable/in place.
Dahlia is 3.2 lbs so her small size may
compound her leg issues.
I pray for a great checkup & good news
tomorow for dillon.Im sure he will do great!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Tracy, me too big time!!!
Now i will just get on booking the poor wee soul in for his neuter. lol xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Yes I heard too that when pups they can
> do this as they havent put on enough
> weight to keep their joint stable/in place.
> Dahlia is 3.2 lbs so her small size may
> ...


Oh it was today hon, i typed the first post at 12.45 lastnight, so was the next day to me. lol
He is well thank goodness.
Thanks Rhonda. xx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ohhhh thats good news!!
Im so glad.


----------

